# Who made the pipe in The GOOD, BAD and Ugly?



## King (Jan 11, 2009)

Angel eyes (Lee Van) pipe, was made by who?
Anyone know? Or imitators of this pipe ?

Thanks


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/1601675-post1.html

Don't know, but Popeye isn't tougher.










Peterson or WDC Wellington military with sterling ferrule? The stem looks very Wellington but the bowl looks like something else. The army bit and stout bowl/stem are a good match for the rigors of living on the trail as death hound from hell .


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks like a wellington stem....dunno.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd put my money on Wellington. I'll look and see if I can find anything


----------



## mannyCA (Jul 20, 2009)

awesome still, even better six gun.


----------



## King (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks just like: A Peterson, at cup of joes! 

Peterson System Pipe Smooth #309 

Added to collection to watch Lee movies, like its Halloween.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I think I found the pipe, or one very close:

WELLINGTON WDC IMPORTED BRIAR ESTATE PIPE - eBay (item 270441747140 end time Aug-16-09 20:24:10 PDT)


----------



## King (Jan 11, 2009)

I think your are right. Were you able to compare it to the* new #309* Pipe at Cup of Joes?
The color seems closer.
Its shaped like the Wellington also.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm looking harder and refer back to my earlier post. It looks like a WDC Wellington with a different bowl - probably a Pete. Leave it to a pipe smoker (like Van Cleef must have been) to mix and match a couple of pipes to get it the way he wanted it. WDC made so many Wellington versions that, back in the 60's, they may have offered a taller bowl.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I think I found the pipe, or one very close:
> 
> WELLINGTON WDC IMPORTED BRIAR ESTATE PIPE - eBay (item 270441747140 end time Aug-16-09 20:24:10 PDT)


Great.........:mmph: Thanks a lot Mr. Lordi! I had to follow the link and ended up bidding on the pipe, because I can't resist something cool like the pipe (or one pretty close to) in The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly. I'm in the lead with about 4 hours to go. Please, someone outbid me! :wink:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't know, but that one at the bottom of your post is almost spot on.

Guy I worked with, a million years ago, in Florida, was once dating LVC's daughter. Hell, even she was tough!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> I don't know, but that one at the bottom of your post is almost spot on.
> 
> Guy I worked with, a million years ago, in Florida, was once dating LVC's daughter. Hell, even she was tough!


Gadzooks! Gee, for your friend's sake I hope she didn't look like a devil sick of sin like his movie persona did!

And yes, I agree, the one at the bottom of that post certainly seems to be the culprit.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I think van Cleef was a pipe hacker; he looked VERY comfortable with his pipe. Prob'ly got a Pete with a P-lip, hated it and jammed in a bit from an old WDC sitting in the back of the drawer. Lee was that kinda guy.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

parris001 said:


> Great.........:mmph: Thanks a lot Mr. Lordi! I had to follow the link and ended up bidding on the pipe, because I can't resist something cool like the pipe (or one pretty close to) in The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly. I'm in the lead with about 4 hours to go. Please, someone outbid me! :wink:


:twisted: You fell for my evil plan all along;to get you to throw away your money on even more pipes...muwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

lol, did you end up winning the auction?


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Whew, thank goodness no! I own a lot of (how not to offend?) "budget" pipes and 
Lord knows I don't need another one. I hope the proud new owner enjoys it half as much as I almost did. (I'm not even sure that made any sense):dunno:


----------



## King (Jan 11, 2009)

I added the bottom pipe.

Its no Roush pipe, but does not have the Roush price either!


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I dont know because i don't smoke pipes, but thats my favorite movie by far.


----------

